# The serious countdown has started for the arrival!



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

I know you all think it's silly and I know you all have been in the same situation. BUT I'M SO ANXIOUS! 

Even added a little countdown to Sam & Suzy's homepage so I can check now and then how many days, hours and minutes it's left (well even seconds) until we go and pick up the kittens.

For those interested in html-pages etc, it was an easy setup and an excellent script called jsCountdown which I found at www.hotscripts.com

Anyway, help me count down to the arrival of Sam & Suzy!

http://halls-lulea.com/cats/eng/



Counter says right now: 3 days 13 hours 6 minutes, and 30 seconds left until Sam & Suzy are coming home


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Who wouldn't be excited?!! They are so adorable!  
Just know we want LOTS of photos when they arrive. :wink:


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Lori, you are going to beg me to stop posting pictures... honestly. You are going to ban me from this forum and call me "Kitty spammer" 

THANKS!


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

That is so exciting! I know how you are feeling because I remember when Minnie was close to deliver her kittens... I was so anxious. Just try to keep busy and the time will go fast. :wink: 


_I enjoyed reading your web sites so much! The more I read about Siamese the more I discover about Simon. He is just like a typical Siamese cat. I will talk more on this in my thread Siamese behavior...as i dont want to intrude on your exciting news._


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

No intrusion Lilly... I love talking about ANY Siamese, not only Sam & Suzy!


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

I'm excited too! I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

Yay!! I've found taking tons of naps throughout the day makes it go faster, unfortunately thats the only thing that worked for me. Unless I was asleep I was clock-watching waiting to be able to get Chaos.

Im so excited for you! Your two hold a special place in my heart even though weve never met, I do hope your Sam is as wonderful for you as mine was for me.


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

I also adopted a Siamese kitten from a breeder, and I was JUST as excited as you are! I was going NUTS! We took him home when he was 10 weeks old.....he is now a year old and I love him SO much. He is a blue point, and when he was a baby he had really pretty purple rings around each blue eye. That faded as he got older, but it was really neat! Good for you for getting 2 though! When Maleke was 7 months old we decided he needed a friend (because we were out a lot). I called the breeder back and she had a couple more kittens up for adoption, along with Maleke's mom who is 6 years old. But my heart was telling me something else this time, and I wanted to rescue a kitten who had had a hard time in the first few months of life. So on December 31st we went to the shelter, and there we found Magic, a little black kitten. He was 4 months old at the time and had been there since he was 10 weeks old, he was found under a shed. He had had many problems (eye infections, worms, fleas etc). Nonetheless, he was the happiest, most outgoing little guy. As soon as I held him I knew that he was coming home. They are now best friends. I'm always so happy to hear when someone decides to get 2 cats. Congrats on your Siamese babies! You will LOVE them!


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Thanks gals 

2 days, 16 hours and some odd minutes left till we pick them up!   

This has been a long wait I tell you. We decided in january to get a siamese kitten. Then we started our search for a breeder. We found one, and she just had her cat mated and didn't know if the cat was pregnant or not. A week or so later we went to visit her and the then confirmed pregnant cat. The long wait for the birth started. 

Today (friday) the kittens celebrated their 13th week birthday and on monday we will pick them up!!!!!!!!

So it feels like we've been waiting for this since the begining of January!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

CyberPet said:


> Lori, you are going to beg me to stop posting pictures... honestly. You are going to ban me from this forum and call me "Kitty spammer"
> 
> THANKS!


 :lol: :lol: I highly doubt it!! You have no idea how much I love kitten photos. 8)


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Lori, I'm glad to hear... I must say I like watching those cute kittties too, even if they aren't mine. Saw some really cute bengal kittens (one week old) today.... I WANT!!!!!

(if you ever find me wanting more kitties, tell me to stop.. 2 is enough)


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Absolutely! Two are fine. (but three are better. :wink: )


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Jeanie, you aren't helping. But I love it!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Almost time, almost time, almost time! How exciting. Neat webpage too.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

OK, I'm seriously thinking I've lost my mind! I CAN'T SLEEP! It's 4 am in the morning (1 day and 13 hours to go). Unless someone gives me a punch in the head with a hammer, I won't be able to sleep. 

I'll be like mom's with newborn babies, going to sleep when the kittens are sleeping... hahaha.. I'm soo pathetic! 

But to my defence, hubby is as anxious as me and he just went to bed.


----------



## KittyCute (May 23, 2004)

I'm sooo excited for you .. . .I can't wait to see more pictures of the kitties when they are home with you both


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It's Sunday in Switzerland....and you're sleeping while I sit here watching the clock for you! :roll:


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

I'm sure it's still sunday in Switzerland... here in SWEDEN *snicker* it's sunday and the SERIOUS, SERIOUS countdown has started. 23 hours to go.    

*dances around in a silly dance* 

Plus my sister contacted me and asked if it was ok for her and her bf to come and visit. I haven't seen her in 2 years! YEAH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Whoops!! I meant Sweden. I actually do know where Scandanavia is.  Sorry! But haven't you always wanted to see the Alps? Wouldn't you like to meet Heidi and Peter and the Grandfather? And drink goat's milk? 

I'm very happy that your sister is coming to see you!  Not too many hours left now! You should be going to bed in a little while, and the time will go much faster when and if you can sleep!


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Jeanie said:


> But haven't you always wanted to see the Alps? Wouldn't you like to meet Heidi and Peter and the Grandfather? And drink goat's milk?


As long as I don't get sold to Fraulein Rottenmeier. :wink:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a pleasant surprise, Rob! How I loved that book when I was little. When the Grandfather made toasted cheese in the fireplace, I could almost taste it! I'm glad you read the book. Boys should not be denied a good story!  

CyberPet, that's what you can do! Read "Heidi"! Tick, tock, tick, tock, tick, tock, etc. :wink:


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

I actually saw the movie starring Shirley Temple first. Then learned it was a book and sought it out. I was pretty young, I don't know how or why I liked that story... at the time I only had two older brothers. :wink:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Rob, a good story is a good story. Besides, I studied Chilton's Motor Manual for months--not because I am interested in mechanics, but because my father-in-law chewed me out for not being able to speak intelligently about my husband's occupation!  Well, I know what makes the wheels go around, anyway. It seemed to me, and still does, that there's a whole lot going on just to make the wheels turn. :?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh, Cyberpet, did I tell you I have TWO Siamese cats? Tick tock, tick tock, tick tock, tick tock.....I certainly am enjoying their company today! :wink: Tick tock, tick tock, tick tock


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

You guys crack me up!   

No, I'm not in bed, not even tired... it's 2.32 am. I LOVE IT!

Hahahaha... I'm sooooo bad. I've been cleaning the house (well sorta) and tried to make the place cat safe, or safe from cats I should say.

When you talk about the Alps, I've never been there and I'm scared of heights, but I do remember Heidi!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

A watched pot never boils! Go to bed. I feel as if we're pacing the floor in the new father's lounge. :roll: 
I've deveoped a fear of heights myself, just in the last few years, but if I could visit the Alps, I'd go. I'd just LOOK, not climb.  

Tick tock, tick tock,tick tock....Now it's after 3 A.M. Yawn....... Go to bed; you're making me sleepy, and it's only 9 P.M. here.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

I can't sleeeeep..... I want it to be 5 pm NOW!
Are we there yet? :roll:


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Believe it or not but I did eventually fall asleep. Now it's about 2 hours before we leave to go and pick up Sam and Suzy. I'm NERVOUS!!!! 

I'm sure I've forgot about a million things, but oh well... there's night open stores in case something is totally forgotten (got food, water and litter so basic needs are covered).

Oh mama, this is worse than Christmas morning! 8O


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

Wooohoooo today is THE day!!


----------



## mismodliz (Dec 5, 2003)

Well... it's been 2 1/2 hours... so you should be on your way! 

Congrats and post lots of pictures!


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Just came through the door! Almost not a beep from them during the hour drive home. Actually they only complained when the car had to stop for an intersection. 

Now Sam and Suzy are exploring, they just found their food and I hope they'll find their litterbox as well... it was the first thing we introduced to them anyway.

Going to give them a bit of time for them to explore without any of us butting in. Now the underside of the kitchen table seem to be most exciting. 

I'm SOOOOOO HAPPY!   

Pictures will come shortly.


----------



## Socksipuss (Jun 8, 2004)

I am so excited!!!! I have been waiting for this all day! Congradulations! Let us know how they are doing hourly and with pix. please...


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Well, now they are curled up in one of our transport boxes (very comfy) and have taken a nap. Sam woke up and started to beep a bit, but Suzy is still comfy in the corner so he just wanted to check where his other brother and sisters are I guess. We'll give them time to adjust in their own pace.

Earlier they were examining all over the place at the same time (well they have two rooms and the hallway to examine, the two bedrooms and the bathroom is off limit). The tv seem to be interesting, at least the backside of it.


----------



## Socksipuss (Jun 8, 2004)

Sounds like you have a big place... I remember that when we got Socks I used to walk after her and look at her all the time. The hubby said I was messing up her mind and that when she grows up we will have to take her to a kitty shrink but I just couldn’t help myself  And although I “stalked” her for a while she is a really sweet cat.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

yeah! They are home. how exciting! I am so glad for you that they are finally home. I am sure you are very excited and busy getting them adjusted!

P.S. if you think this is exciting and nerve wracking..waight until you bring home a baby! :wink:


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

I'm laughing soooo hard right now! Sam has found the toy mice we have bought and he'd be a prefect mouse catcher cuz he kills them bad, they are stone dead! Suzy she's a little chicken, she meows as soon as she can't see him and she doesn't like him playing with the toys, she wants him to play with HER. So she makes Sam forget about the toys and then they run around like crazy and jumps ontop of eachother as if they were cangoroo's.

Need to take a laugh break, my tummy hurts from their little show.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Even if they aren't too curious about us yet, they seem to have adapted well. Now they are sucking up to hubby that's fixing us two something to eat (they already had their supper) and was meowing as crazy until hubby gave them some hamburger meat.

All seem well too, they've eaten, drank water and done their business in the litter box (huge!). Now I think I can relax a bit and I know they'll be just fine.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

It's so fun to read your stories about your new kitties! Congratulations! I can't wait for the pictures.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

WooHoo, the kittens are home!! You are going to have so much fun!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

HO-HUM....Yawn--just getting up after pacing the floor all night!  

I'm so glad they're home--no more tick tock! Don't be surprised if they climb your legs when you're eating and try to eat your dinner. All of my kittens did this! If you decide to sit on a comfortable chair and eat in front of the tv, I guarantee you'll have company. :roll:


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hey, the kittens are home! That is good news. 'Cept I don't see any pictures, where are da pictures??

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Woohoo!!! Congrats on the sleepless nights, playfights, and endless entertainment to come! Yeah, pics!


----------



## imatarb (Jun 8, 2004)

Yeah!! Congrats on your new additions, and we'll look forward to seeing some pictures soon!

Lisa


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

The babies are taking a nap right now so I had time to fix the few pictures I took earlier when they were playing. I had no idea they moved so fast, forget taking pictures without a flash indoors... hahaha... all blurry. So I brought out my flash and got some photos at least.

http://halls-lulea.com/photoalbum/themes/athome/

I just love the color of their eyes, so beautiful pale blue.


----------



## mismodliz (Dec 5, 2003)

such beautiful babies! thank you for sharing pictures!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

They are really busy! And beautiful! It's a shame you don't have more pictures by now.... :wink:


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

I have too much fun looking at them chasing eachother. Now they have an igloo where they play in... Suzy goes in it, chases her tail and then Sam attacks her in there... and if he doesn't, she comes out and attacks him.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh, my! I'm suffering from kitten withdrawal! Someone get the smelling salts, please. I'm having the vapors! (Better yet, send those kittens over here.)


----------



## Socksipuss (Jun 8, 2004)

Jeanie - I have to agree to every word...


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Jeanie, come and get them... muahahaha... I dare you! (I do have a big husband even if he's short)


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I just might do that!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

They look so pristine!! I'm so happy for you -- they are gorgeous.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

I can really tell they are settling in now. Less meowing, even if they of course are calling eachother when they are alone in one room.

I've finally gotten Suzy to enjoy the toys!!!

Suzy was really upset with Sam that he did enjoy the toys so much and didn't want to play with her. She was too affraid of the toys to even touch them. Then I saw Suzy attempting to play with a piece of giftwrap band (paper) and I thought that would be something to try. Sure enough, I hung one up near where Sam was playing like crazy with his skinn mouse and she had fun trying to capture the string and hold it down. 

I was watching Suzy playing and all of a sudden she turns around and attacks Sam's mouse! I was shocked almost. And now they are running around with the mouse, chasing it together. When the mouse sneaks under the couch Sam just looks at it dumbfound while Suzy sneaks under the couch and gets it for them.

That string sure was a release, now she's playing with ALL the toys, even the balls. I'm having so much fun laughing at her when she like a kamakazi flyer throws herself at them.

Did I get Siamese or Kangaroo's?


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

That's where my Siamese Maleke got the nickname Monkey! Because he jumps so high and flings himself all over the place!


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Just in case you've missed, I've posted a few more pictures in the "Meet my Kitty" part. Pictures from today and even a film.


----------

